# NEW! Bachmann Smart phone app for DCC control



## DonR

Bachmann has sent emails to customers announcing
a new Smart Phone app that works with a Bachmann
device that plugs into the regular EZ DCC controller so that
you can use one or more smart phones as hand controllers.

Some time back they stopped offering their plug in
hand controller and here may be why.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/catalogs_brochures.php

Click on 'EZ Command for smart phone interface'
for information.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR

Personally, I'll keep my smartphone out of the train room. Train time is my time, and I don't want people bugging me while I'm in there.

it doesn't offer me anything I don't alreadyhave on my throttle. Of course, I don't have EZ Command, either.


----------



## nealt

I personally feel this is a bright idea.
1. You do not need to use a phone. You can use a tablet or an ipod touch which cost $200.

2. It opens the way for customized interfaces.

3. It makes control of multiple trains easier as they can all be live on the screen.

Other vendors may be developing similar systems so give it a chance.


----------



## CTValleyRR

I'm not trying to be antagonistic, but my gut tells me that this is just a fad of the smartphone craze, and not the wave of the future. I'll definitely follow developments, but I also won't be an early adopter. While I hear what you're saying, I don't find your arguments convincing.



nealt said:


> 1. You do not need to use a phone. You can use a tablet or an ipod touch which cost $200.


A tablet is much bigger than my handheld throttle, and harder to hold. More importantly, my handheld wireless throttles, at full MSRP, are only $189.



nealt said:


> 2. It opens the way for customized interfaces.


No real argument. But who needs them? Do you struggle with the interface on your handheld? I don't. I don't find myself fumbling for information, either.



nealt said:


> 3. It makes control of multiple trains easier as they can all be live on the screen.


Well, again, OK. If that's how you run your layout. One cab to one loco is how we do it. The ability of an operator to simultaneously operate two trains being run in a realistic manner is limited.

Like I said, I'll follow the developments, but at this point it sure feels more like a gimmick than a development.


----------



## nealt

I suspect many of us are one operator only.


----------



## Justin9

I take it as something to attract the younger generation who play with their phones and tablets... not something for the hardcore train modeler.


----------



## nealt

Don't you want to attract the younger generation? I guess we should have the same attitude about DCC-It is to attract the younger generation.


----------



## CTValleyRR

I think maybe Justin is on the right, er, track. This smells like more of a "how do we attract youngerconsumers" strategy than a "how do we take our product to the next level" one.


----------



## MtRR75

DonR said:


> Bachmann has sent emails to customers announcing
> a new Smart Phone app that works with a Bachmann
> device that plugs into the regular EZ DCC controller so that
> you can use one or more smart phones as hand controllers.


OK, so when the phone rings and the operator can't resist the urge to answers it, do the trains just keep going until they crash?

(p.s. I don't do DCC and I don't own a smart phone -- hence my very naive question.)


----------



## DonR

The trains would continue on their way even if the Smart Phone was
switched for a conversation. DCC decoders will continue doing whatever
was their last command until the DCC controller gives it a follow up
command. In other words, you could think of it as remembering what
to do while waiting for the next command.

A DCC controller can start loco A going around the track then the operator
pushes the button for loco B and starts it out...both continue going around
while the operator even pushes a 3rd button for loco C. That's one of
the great advantages of DCC. One controller can command a number
of trains at the same time.

Don


----------



## Justin9

MtRR75 said:


> OK, so when the phone rings and the operator can't resist the urge to answers it, do the trains just keep going until they crash?
> 
> (p.s. I don't do DCC and I don't own a smart phone -- hence my very naive question.)


Younger folks don't talk on the phone... they text...


----------



## DonR

Justin9 said:


> Younger folks don't talk on the phone... they text...


I've long wondered why. It's so much easier, not to mention warmer to
actually speak to the person you are communicating with. Texting is,
to me, the modern day TELEGRAM. And that IS old fashioned.

Don


----------



## jprampolla

Hi Folks,

I found this thread hoping it was about Bachmann's new Bluetooth system, but some of the same issues are involved. You can find tablets with WiFi and Bluetooth from about $50-$60 at WalMart (I have one I really like), so no need to spend $200. 

I'd rather text or e-mail most of the time instead of having to hassle with someone on the other end in a live call. So much easier to say "NO" in text form. Several years ago while I was running my trains in the basement, my neighbor's aged mother fell down a flight of steps and he needed my help. I didn't hear the phone ring (land line) or the door bell chime. Sometimes the phone being handy is a blessing. I wish I could tune out the world when I am playing with the trains, but who has that luxury? But again, it doesn't need to be a phone, just a cheap tablet will work.

The hobby needs young people, badly. And anything that expands the hobby (or keeps it from dying too quickly) is helpful. So if smart devices are a way of attracting new customers, let us all be behind it. We all benefit from a stronger hobby! Young people are very comfortable with touch-screens. Id rather have a button or a dial, but I am pushing the big 60. (I was young once!)

Just my very humble opinion!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## johnfl68

While it's not for everyone, I like the idea. I have a few older android phones that are perfectly fine, just no cell service, that I could give to friends to use as throttles. The cheaper tablets would be good for older people or children that may have trouble with a smaller phone screen.

The Bachmann Smart Interface looks like it is a simple WiFi interface, that would make it good for those that don't want to mess around with the complexities of something like JMRI.

People can already do this with JMRI and a computer interface to their DCC system, and a cheap Raspberry Pi 2.

The Bachmann product is not for me, but I am sure many will like the option.

John


----------



## CTValleyRR

I've seen the junk they sell at Wally World. Not for me, thanks.

The hobby -- any hobby -- needs new blood to keep it fresh. As I said above, if this is a strategy to attract the smartphone generation, well and good. I'm all for it. If you're trying to tell an old curmudgeon like me that this is the "next big thing" in model railroad controls, I just don't see it.

And, BTW, it's very easy to say "No" on the phone, and in person, too. Just ask any of the telemarketers or charities that call me, or the unsolicited visitors who come to my door. The only door to door salemen who get my attention are the kids doing fundraising. And that's just paying it back, because my kids have done so much of it.


----------



## nealt

Unfortunately there are no standalone decoders for this system yet that can be installed in an existing Loco. Buckmann has basically one loco.


----------



## Cycleops

No, I don't think it's going to be the next big thing but just another way that people can control their railroad. It's all about giving a choice, which everyone thinks is their birthright these days and maybe appealing to the younger generation of modellers, which has got to be a good thing. As has been demomstrated it won't have us old buggers changing over in droves to this new throttle. I don't think Don is going to rush out and buy one! Well, are you Don?

Regarding saying 'no' on the phone. There was a case recently in the UK where an elderly lady who had done a lot of charitable work in her life committed suicide after being hounded by charities on the phone. Sadly I guess for some it's not so easy.


----------



## CTValleyRR

nealt said:


> Unfortunately there are no standalone decoders for this system yet that can be installed in an existing Loco. Buckmann has basically one loco.


How's this for a novel idea: rather than start over, develop a dongle that would allow any existing wireless DCC setup to work with any existing Bluetooth device? This would greatly facilitate adding new membership to a club, because all you'd need to participate would be a smartphone.


----------



## jprampolla

Hi Folks,

Here is the tablet I bought (I paid $49 a few months ago):










http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nextbook-7-Tablet-16GB-Quad-Core/38334381

I feel it is a good value and it is fast compared to the tablets from about 3 years ago. The Bluetooth is excellent. I use it with this Bluetooth speaker 










in a piece of rollingstock:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/i.Sound-PopDrop-Mini-Bluetooth-Speaker-Lemon-Drop/39364371

I also use it with homemade Bluetooth devices. I love it!!!

Good luck to like-minded hobbyists!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## DonR

Cycleops said:


> I don't think Don is going to rush out and buy one! Well, are you Don?
> 
> .


It is not likely to surprise anyone who has paid attention that I don't have
a smart phone, I have an old cell flip phone, and a genuine Western Electric
rotary dial phone. So, Cycleops, you are right again. Not a likely
customer for this device. For those who do have a Bachmann EZ DCC
system, and a smart phone, it is an easy way to add a 'wireless'
hand held controller. This new device plugs into the existing
EZ controller and after you download the smart phone app you
have a new 'wireless' hand held controller.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway

DonR said:


> It is not likely to surprise anyone who has paid attention that I don't have
> a smart phone, I have an old cell flip phone, and a genuine Western Electric
> rotary dial phone. So, Cycleops, you are right again. Not a likely
> customer for this device. For those who do have a Bachmann EZ DCC
> system, and a smart phon
> 
> Don


I'm with you don! Still rockin' that flip phone.

I think smart phone control is silly.


----------



## CTValleyRR

I have expressed my indifference to this concept before now.

I had a chance to try it out at the Amherst show over the weekend. I am now even more unimpressed than I was formerly. In the interest of fairness, though, I have to say a lot of younger folks were eating it up, although I liked my son's comment: "I don't get how this is different from my Dynamis." 

I guess, if you're one of those folks who can't hold a DCC cab because you have a smartphone symbiotically attached to your hand, then it's a great thing. Me? My smartphone is a great tool, but it goes on the hall table as soon as I walk in the door, and I don't look at it again until I'm ready to go out again.


----------



## nealt

I do not have one of these smartphone controllers. I imagine they are in their infancy and will improve in the future. What you have to keep in mind is that the software is easily upgradable making these devices more capable and user friendly. And I say once again you do not have to use a smart phone to use this software. There are many iPods and tablets that will work. You can have them in various sizes to fit your hand or operation. 

What seems the promise to me is that you could have multiple throttles on one device without having to switch between them. 

I do not see how this trend threatens and of the fun one has with conventional controllers. Just give these devices time to mature.


----------



## DonR

I just ended a fairly complex switching session using my
Bachmann wired hand held EZ DCC controller and my diode matrix yard control
panel. One button throws all the points in a given route.
I can't imagine how the smart phone control would
be any more simple or be of more utility value. It seems that
you would almost have to play it like a piano keyboard to
do all of the needed functions.

The Wireless factor would be an improvement, I wouldn't have
the hand held cable wrapped around my legs so often.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker

My DBTC post has been removed. I got confused about the subject.
Bob


----------



## RT_Coker

All,
The biggest misconception about Direct-Bluetooth-Train-Control is that it will be limited to iThing-type-throttles (touch-screen).
Bob


----------



## Cycleops

nealt said:


> I do not have one of these smartphone controllers. I imagine they are in their infancy and will improve in the future. What you have to keep in mind is that the software is easily upgradable making these devices more capable and user friendly. And I say once again you do not have to use a smart phone to use this software. There are many iPods and tablets that will work. You can have them in various sizes to fit your hand or operation.


Well, it seems if you have a smartphone you have a controller! At the moment it is only available for IOS (Apple) devices although I believe they will soon release a Android version.


----------



## tkruger

To me this looks like a decent product. The actual locomotives and layout are all still standard DCC using normal DCC decoders. If you want to add wireless controls to an EZ-Command system this is mostly plug and play. As far as using a cell pone as a handheld or my NCE Power Cab as the had held I think that is personal preference as to what works better for you.

The downside that I see is the limitations of the EZ-Command system as a whole. I still believe that the entry level NCE Power Cab is much more capable system at $150 dollars if you have a layout already. The one price point that I could make an argument for the Bachmann side is that I have see occasional sales for the EZ-Command with a locomotive for $140 (assuming you do not have a locomotive already).

In the end I think it looks cool to the tablet generation but when you look at the underlying system that is where the it shows what will work for you. If all you need is basic DCC functionality and the ability to cheaply add wireless throttles then the Bachmann may be the answer. Personally I am normally the only user on my line and I find the NCE Power Cab the best option.


----------



## gator do 65

Smart phone not so much, Tablet on the other hand could show multiple cabs at once (no more scrolling to recall), track route w/realtime tracking and turnout controls in a wireless controller! Gentlemen and Ladies, this is nothing more than an upgrade to dcc with benefits, and this is just for the home layout. Now think club layout... Hmmm the possibility's?

Given time this will become the norm. The future is now and will only come faster!


----------



## tkruger

If this is the future I hope that Bachmann does not have the patent tied down somehow. Bachmann has come a long way in their quality but as far as control systems I think that NCE and DigiTrax possible even MRC have them beat. Bachmann has a habit of making good entry level systems but leaving out key features. Also their expand-ability is limited. From the PDF on their web site this is an add on to the EZ-Command system. This is a limited system, entry level.

I have no issue with the cell phone per say, not my first choice though. Just if this is to be developed let it be an standard so that it can be adopted across the board as DCC has in general. Hope it is not the next BetaMaxx. This said if it is an open standard and fails then that is another story.


----------



## CTValleyRR

nealt said:


> I do not have one of these smartphone controllers. I imagine they are in their infancy and will improve in the future. What you have to keep in mind is that the software is easily upgradable making these devices more capable and user friendly. And I say once again you do not have to use a smart phone to use this software. There are many iPods and tablets that will work. You can have them in various sizes to fit your hand or operation.
> 
> What seems the promise to me is that you could have multiple throttles on one device without having to switch between them.
> 
> I do not see how this trend threatens and of the fun one has with conventional controllers. Just give these devices time to mature.


Being able to upgrade the software is about as useful as being able to upgrade the software on my microwave. When you have a finite combination of devices and configurations, and a finite set of features, it's fairly easy to get it right the first time.

I have multiple throttles in one device now.... it's my DCC controller. Punch "Loco" plus the address, and there you have it.


----------



## nealt

Ah! but can you control multiple throttles without punching a button and entering an address? No. On a smart device you could have multiple throttles displayed and just manipulate the one you want. Or perhaps two at a time.


----------



## CTValleyRR

nealt said:


> Ah! but can you control multiple throttles without punching a button and entering an address? No. On a smart device you could have multiple throttles displayed and just manipulate the one you want. Or perhaps two at a time.


The old adage, "Just because you CAN doesn't mean you should." I can think, offhand, of about a dozen things that I could do with such a device, but have no need to do. This is a perfect example. I suppose, you can get into an operating method where your objective is to run as many trains as possible and have them going, but that's not how I run my railroad. I do it like the real guys do: one engineer per locomotive. At most, I put a train into motion and let it just run while I "operate" another. Is having those two locomotive controls on a split screen really useful for me, when they are separated on the controller by one press of a button in the recall stack? No. For me, running a model railroad isn't about frantic button mashing and hopping from one cab to another as I try to maximize the number of things I can do at once.

You really just can't sell me that this new gadget is going to open up a whole range of new possibilities for me. It's just technology for technology's sake. It's obviously important to you, and it may have some attraction to newcomers to the hobby -- especially if (the only argument in favor that makes sense to me) you can do it with a piece of hardware you already own rather than buying a fairly costly system. But it holds no interest for me for the same reason that 3 of the 4 televisions in my house are still CRT's: they do all that they need to do, and they do it well. 

So, I'm no more likely to convince you that this development is about as exiting as watching paint dry as you are to convince me that it's even more exciting than trying a new roller coaster. So I'll let it sit there. Maybe history will prove me wrong, but it seems to me that *I* will be history long before that happens.


----------



## nealt

So I assume your trains are powered by coal. No need for this new fangled electricity.

Just kidding. To each his/her own.


----------



## /6 matt

As a young member in the hobby, I operate my trains because its something hands on and constructive and its something better than sitting around an piddling on my phone. Why would I want to piddle on my phone to operate my trains?

EDIT: The above statement still stands. Ignore the bottom one, I was confused and thought we were talking about the system where the phone communicates directly with the locomotive.

I will say this much, if the technology catches on, it would be quite nice to see DCC become a system in which power is all that travels through the rails and commands travel to the decoder through Bluetooth. Seems to me like that would reduce runaway trains caused by dirty track.


----------



## bachtec

hi, everyone this video show more info about the ez app


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn-yBQjOenU&index=2&list=PL9GxcpnVuIG9p2HGyNxZwKc4zu075pDj-


----------



## RT_Coker

bachtec said:


> hi, everyone this video show more info about the ez app
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn-yBQjOenU&index=2&list=PL9GxcpnVuIG9p2HGyNxZwKc4zu075pDj-


I believe this thread refers to a Bachmann Wi-Fi add-on as seen here:
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/docs/E_Z_Command_Smart_Interface.pdf
This add-on is not Bluetooth or Direct-Bluetooth-Train-Control or even Direct-Wi-Fi-Train-Control.
Bob


----------



## DonR

These are two different Bachmann systems. The video demonstration
that bachtech posted requires that you buy a new locomotive with the EZ APP decoder,
where the one Bob posted uses a cell phone and a plug in receiver
to run regular DCC locomotives.

Experience will show which offers the most for the modeller.

Don


----------



## Cycleops

tkruger said:


> The downside that I see is the limitations of the EZ-Command system as a whole. I still believe that the entry level NCE Power Cab is much more capable system at $150 dollars if you have a layout already. The one price point that I could make an argument for the Bachmann side is that I have see occasional sales for the EZ-Command with a locomotive for $140 (assuming you do not have a locomotive already).
> 
> In the end I think it looks cool to the tablet generation but when you look at the underlying system that is where the it shows what will work for you. If all you need is basic DCC functionality and the ability to cheaply add wireless throttles then the Bachmann may be the answer. Personally I am normally the only user on my line and I find the NCE Power Cab the best option.


As a PowerCab user as well I'm with you on this. I cant see the advantage. I guess Bachmann are hoping to hit an untapped market with this, something which many companies do to further enhance the appeal of their product and grab more of the market. Cant blame them for that.


----------



## bachtec

*ansser*



RT_Coker said:


> I believe this thread refers to a Bachmann Wi-Fi add-on as seen here:
> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/docs/E_Z_Command_Smart_Interface.pdf
> This add-on is not Bluetooth or Direct-Bluetooth-Train-Control or even Direct-Wi-Fi-Train-Control.
> Bob


is direct wi-fi , with that one no need by new loco only need is a reguar dc or dcc 
for the ez app need buy a new loco that use bluetooth for control the loco and is built in .


----------



## RCJunction

I guess I shouldn't be surprised by the negativity some express toward new (current century) control methods. However, while I completely understand someone deciding that touch screen interfaces just aren't for them, trying to argue that they are a bad thing is curmudgeonly at best.

Like it or not, push-button throttles, functions and CV codes are an antiquated programming and input method, much like punch cards for programming computers. If you like it and are proficient with it, that's great. It's a wonderful thing that everyone can enjoy the hobby in their own way. There is no need to talk others out of keeping up with technological advances.

Smart phones are not a "fad". What we have these days is not a smart phone "craze". They are useful tools that are a functional part of life. Do you have a television in your home? A microwave? A digital alarm clock? If you're perfectly happy with radio, cooking everything on the stove (wood fired or gas/electric) and your trusty wind-up bell-and-hammer alarm clock, that's fantastic, but to criticize technological advances in those products just doesn't make any sense.

Personally, I wouldn't use a smart phone to control my trains. The displays just aren't large enough (especially as my near vision degrades). I would likely opt for a 7-8" tablet. When I want to control a train, I select it from a list of photos of my locos. When I want to program the sound for coupler clank, I touch the button for coupler clank and then select the sound from a list. The only justifiable reason for it to involve any more steps or memorization than that, would be because it's the way *I* prefer doing it.

One last point: I can certainly understand how many view train time as "me" time and don't care to be bothered by a phone call. At the same time I'm guessing that if your good train buddy called, you'd prefer to chat, while continuing to run your trains. Most smart phones these days allow you to minimize the call window and continue chatting while operating your train. Just like that, your DCC command station got the ability to run your trains AND simultaneously connect with friends who can't be in the room with you at that time.

I think the point where contention starts is when we start talking about one method being "better" than the other. We all have our own opinions on that based on our own preferences, but that's just what they are - "opinions". They're subjective and certainly not definitive. To each their own, live and let live and all that.

There it is. I don't normally care to "stir the pot" with my first post on a forum, but this particular topic is relevant to me, as I go about researching options for the right command and control system for my first layout(s).

Rich


----------



## Cycleops

Interesting post and point of view Rich.Carpenter. I don't think anyone is saying the smartphone controller is a bad thing just that it's not for them. You have to remember that most railroad modeller's are dyed in the wool traditionalists, a lot won't even embrace DCC so you can't expect them to go a step further. As you say smartphones have become part of most of our everyday lives for many of us so it's only logical that they'll be used for more tasks. My own view is that if it injects fresh blood into the hobby that can only be a good thing.

I agree it's all subjective and you'll do what suits you. What control system are you leaning towards at the moment?

BTW welcome to the forum, looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## DonR

As the proud owner of a genuine Western Electric beige rotary
dial desk phone
attached to an AT&T land line and a small Flip cell phone, it's one
of the ironies of life that this old curmudgeon is a an advocate of DCC. I Understand
it and love it. But I would not want a smart phone or computer to control
my layout. I like the ease and simplicity of pushing real tactile buttons and
turning a real speed control knob.

However, these new digital gadgets just may save our hobby. It's
the type of gear that attracts the young. They love all of the new
smart phones, tablets and the like and when they see that they can run
a large train layout with a few taps on their phone screen, it fosters the
wedding of our old fashioned hobby and their total immersion in digital
gadgetry. 

Don


----------



## santafealltheway

Even my friends 10 year old who LOVES his smart phone thinks controlling his train with it is dumb.


----------



## RCJunction

Cycleops said:


> What control system are you leaning towards at the moment?


At this point it's a toss-up between the Roco Z21 and RailPro - or perhaps more accurately, DCC or new improved but proprietary technology. There are very compelling arguments to e made for both.



DonR said:


> However, these new digital gadgets just may save our hobby. It's
> the type of gear that attracts the young. They love all of the new
> smart phones, tablets and the like and when they see that they can run
> a large train layout with a few taps on their phone screen, it fosters the
> wedding of our old fashioned hobby and their total immersion in digital
> gadgetry.


I couldn't agree more.



santafealltheway said:


> Even my friends 10 year old who LOVES his smart phone thinks controlling his train with it is dumb.


10-year-olds have a tendency to parrot the views of their parents. The opinions of those in their 20's would make for more reliable data points. In either case, dismissing it as "dumb" is pretty closed-minded and intolerant in my opinion.


----------



## tkruger

Does anyone know if this tech is a Bachmann only patented standard? Or is this something that other manufacturers will be allowed to adopt and integrate? I could see this as a second throttle to my NCE system. I do not prefer this but when running with my kids I can just load the software on each of their tablets and away they go. This said I will not use the Bachmann EZ-Command system as it is to limited compared to the NCE system. For this reason this is only useful to me in the event that it is implemented in more advanced DCC systems.

I do believe at the core this is a good idea and will not argue that. My fear is that it could be a BataMaxx in the making.


----------



## Cycleops

tkruger said:


> I do believe at the core this is a good idea and will not argue that. My fear is that it could be a BataMaxx in the making.


I don't think there's really a parallel. Betamax and VHS launched at just about the same time and fought it out for market dominance. Here we have an add on for an existing system. You won't loose out as the interface is not expensive and may even develop over time as I think you commented.


----------



## RCJunction

Cycleops said:


> I don't think there's really a parallel. Betamax and VHS launched at just about the same time and fought it out for market dominance. Here we have an add on for an existing system. You won't loose out as the interface is not expensive and may even develop over time as I think you commented.


Blu-Ray is also a completely proprietary technology. I'd say it's done pretty well. That's pretty much Sony's modus operandi - lock a platform down and make a fortune on the licensing. Anyone still using Memory Sticks in their cameras? 

I suddenly find myself scratching my head. For those aforementioned reasons I basically avoid buying Sony products wherever possible (voting with my wallet and all that), yet here I am, considering RailPro. I'm gonna have to weight it's proprietary design a bit more heavily on the "con" side of the analysis.


----------



## 3.8TransAM

Hmmmmm.

Her phone would do it easy, my barely a smart phone won't.

I need to upgrade phone, since her old one is my primary and a few years old now.

So buy a new phone and controller at $200 each or find a phone for $200 that can do both.

That math makes my answer. I am currently learning the DCC side of things and it is bit of a pain in the arse, not unbearable, but annoying. Could it be simplified and on my phone... I'll bite


----------



## Cycleops

If you just want simple DCC get the bargain basement Bachmann EZ system, nothing to do except programme the loco address, in fact that's all it can do. You need to buy the plug in interface if you want to use smartphone control. As I understand it you can only use Bachmann locos with the built in receiver. It'll be interesting to see how Bachmann play this, will they sell the receivers so other makers locos can be converted or will they 'do a Sony' and only offer their own? I suspect they will wait and see what the market reaction is first.

Maybe decoder manufactures will pick up the baton and run with it. Its early days yet.


----------



## HOTrainNut

DCC has been out for years. its time for a price drop. This industry almost holds you at bay with their pricing.


----------



## Genetk44

At this point in time this app by Bachmann is just a bit of a gimmick. The sound comes from the phone not the loco...the sounds are generic....all diesels will sound the same, all steamers will sound the same....my RS3 sounds the same as an FP45. etc. I'm not seeing how you can consist locos. Finally...this only works with Bachmann locos and only those with the correct software...plus Bachmann only seems to have 1 model of loco out on the market at this time that is equipped with the software.

Now maybe as time goes on the software will improve and become more flexible and a broader spectrum of locos by both Bachmann and others will become available that can use this software....but until then....I'll stick with my handheld throttle.


----------

